# Chemical Guys No Hose Ecowash Technique?



## Bobones (May 6, 2010)

Bought some of this stuff from Dave and tried it for the first time on the other half's green Golf Mk IV. This is a marred car so I was not too worried about inflicting new damage, but I was interested to see how it worked before even considering unleashing it on my 2 month old A5. 

Seeing Caledonia's video and feeling lazy, I set about it with 2 capfuls in a single B+Q 12l orange bucket with an Oakey decorator's sponge. I went around the whole car, gently washing with the moist sponge, rinsing frequently, and it did a good job of removing the mild coating of dirt and pollen. However, when it came to drying, I really needed to work to buff off the semi-dried residue to get a decent sheen. It was almost as hard as buffing off AG EGP that had cured for an hour or more!

Was my technique wrong? Should I be spraying on the product instead of using straight from the bucket. Should I be drying panel-by-panel as I go? Should I be using a quick detailer to assist in the drying/buffing process?

When finished, I was pleased with overall look of the car, but the drying/buffing was a lot more work than I would have expected, and to be honest I am well scared at using this method on my as yet unmarred A5.

Overall, I liked the product, and it seemed a lot easier than wheeling out the Karcher and snow foam, but I can't help thinking that the traditional wet methods are much more 'touchless' and inflict less damage.

Thoughts and tips appreciated.


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

Are you not suppose to rinse with clean water after washing, then dry ?


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

try spraying some on the panel first, and wash and dry each panel as you go. just like ONR


----------



## Dan_cup (Aug 10, 2007)

DIESEL DAVE said:


> Are you not suppose to rinse with clean water after washing, then dry ?


that would go against the name of the product surely???


----------



## Dan_cup (Aug 10, 2007)

how much suds did you have transfer to car?

I added 35mil to 8 litres and it was really suddy, all the doors shuts/glass sections hads suds stuck in them

i assuming i had too rich a mixture


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

Dan_cup said:


> that would go against the name of the product surely???


Of course not, its called `No Hose` not `No Rinse` 
Rinse with a bucket of clean water


----------



## GSVHammer (Feb 7, 2009)

Did you wash the whole car before drying?

You should dry as you go along. I.E start on the roof and split into 4 areas. Wash 1 area then pat dry with drying towel. Wash area 2 and dry as before. I do a slight overlap with the wash and dry just short of the wash mark. That way your drying towel should never touch the dirty part of the panel.

There should be no need to rinse the panel as nothing dries on the car. I normally go over the just washed car with some CG speedwipe anyway just to keep the LSP topped up.

As for mixture I don't think your 2 cap full is enough product. CG say use 1oz, 28ml in 2-3 US gallons, 7.56L - 11.55L.
This also depends on water hardness and I use around 5 cap fulls or 35ml in 7.56l-11.55l as the water is harder in Carlisle.

I'm also using B&Q tile sponges. Dip into bucket, give it a good squeeze to get most of the water out. The sponge needs to be on the damp side rather than the soaking wet side. Start on your panel and try to rotate your wrist as you go along from the right to left. This trys to ensure you are using a clean part of the sponge at all times on the panel, turn the sponge over and go back over the area you have just cleaned.
Dip sponge back into wash bucket rinse out and repeat process for cleaning.

Do your panel and dry before moving on.

I have made a prewash solution up of 10ml of product in a 1L hand sprayer. I use this if the car is dirtier than normal. Spray on the roof before starting, go mix your wash bucket up. Before you start on the roof spray your next panel and then wash the roof. This way it gives time for the prewash to get to work on the next panel before you touch it with the sponge.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

If you have a shampoo residue with No Hose, it's because you made the
solution way too strong. It's quite amazing how far you can dilute this stuff.

Regards,
Steve


----------



## GSVHammer (Feb 7, 2009)

Lowiepete said:


> If you have a shampoo residue with No Hose, it's because you made the
> solution way too strong. It's quite amazing how far you can dilute this stuff.
> 
> Regards,
> Steve


I wouldn't say it's made too strong. It's made in line with the instructions which is 1oz to 2-3 US gallons.


----------

